# Plans for Box for Cremation Urn ?



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

My elderly mother recently requested that I build the wooden box that would hold the urn for her cremated remains. This would be then be buried in the family plot. I suspect that these kinds of requests are becoming more common as customs change. In any case does anyone have any leads as to where I might get some plans for building one? I thought of asking the local funeral home but I expect they might be hesitant to give me any sourcing leads, funeral costs being what they are. 
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know that you'd necessarily need plans for a box. I think the only thing you'd need is the dimensions of the urn that would fit inside. You could make the box any type and style that suited your (and your mothers) taste. 

Much like differing tastes in coffins, it could be a simple pine box or a very fancy one with exotic woods, inlays and brass hardware. Talk with your mother (and other family members) and see what type of box they think appropriate.


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you go into most funeral homes, you can ask to see some urns. You can use your hand to get a general idea as to how big you need to make the urn. 

My brother works for a funeral home and has asked me to make some inexpensive urns. I generally use the dimension of 10" wide x 16" long x 8" high. This generally gives the funeral home enough room to fit all the cremains in and seal the urn.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Stodg73 said:


> If you go into most funeral homes, you can ask to see some urns. You can use your hand to get a general idea as to how big you need to make the urn.
> 
> My brother works for a funeral home and has asked me to make some inexpensive urns. I generally use the dimension of 10" wide x 16" long x 8" high. This generally gives the funeral home enough room to fit all the cremains in and seal the urn.


Thanks so much for this information. This is really helpful and much appreciated!


----------

